
Israeli scientists: 'In a few weeks, we will have coronavirus vaccine' - epaga
https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/Israeli-scientists-In-three-weeks-we-will-have-coronavirus-vaccine-619101
======
epaga
Interestingly this seems to have been flagged for some reason. Anyone have any
idea what for? Is this not factual? I assumed Jerusalem Post is a legit news
source...is that not the case?

~~~
Accujack
Doesn't seem flagged now?

In any case, lots of companies will "have a vaccine" soon... the question is
whether any of them will work on a virus type that has so far been very good
at defying vaccine creation (see the history of SARS vaccines).

